# Linux CD problem

## mitran

Hej Jag är helt ny med linux brukade köra amiga os..körde även Xp frams tills idag då jag gick över till Linux.

Nu har jag instalerat Gentoo och det kör fint har dock två problem vart är min cd drive hittar inte den ?. 

vill ju instalera nero 6 för linux  med mera

det andra probelmet tror jag att jag kan lösa genom att leta upp drivers till vodoo3   :Embarassed:   ja ja har en PIII med ett voodoo 3 grafik kort jag får ingen bild med voodoo3 utan kör nu med mitt inbyggda intel grafik chip

 tack i förhand.  :Wink: 

----------

## dagle

rekommenderar inte att köra nero i linux. Det finns massor av bättre fria alternativ (k3b t.ex.)

Till ditt vodoo3 kort så borde det väll vara nvidia legacy drivers? Ta en titt på dem iaf.

Din cd spelare är /dev/hdx där x är positionen den är i datorn. t.ex. säg att du har två hårdiskar och att cd-spelare och att hdderna är på första ide och på master och slave och cd-spelaren är på andra master blir då cdspelare /dev/hdc

----------

## kallamej

 *mitran wrote:*   

> det andra probelmet tror jag att jag kan lösa genom att leta upp drivers till vodoo3    ja ja har en PIII med ett voodoo 3 grafik kort jag får ingen bild med voodoo3 utan kör nu med mitt inbyggda intel grafik chip
> 
>  tack i förhand. 

 

Om du inte redan har det, lägg till 3dfx till USE och VIDEO_CARDS="voodoo vesa none" i /etc/make.conf.

----------

